# PX4 Storm Trigger spring install...



## keger (Feb 18, 2014)

This one has me stumped a bit. I think....

I have a compact 40 I have taken down to detail clean after getting all gunked up during hunting season in the wet and mud.

Anyway, I am trying to get the trigger spring back in. Looks like the prongs on the spring fit in the recess in the trigger, and that keep the front part in his home in the frame. OK, makes sense.

Tough to make happen. Am I missing something here? Any suggestions are appreciated!


----------

